# Je významná / jsou významné



## Odriski

Dobrý Den!
Cetl jsem jeden text, v kterém je jedna věta:
_Z průmyslových odvětví _*je významná *_metalurgie, strojírenství, stavba lodí, elektronika apod._
Zde mám otázku, proč není "_*jsou významné*_", ale je "_*je významná*_"? K množnému číslu nepatří část "*metalurgie, strojírenství, stavba lodí, elektronika apod.*"?

Děkuji!

Odriski


----------



## kuba kuba

To by mě taky zajímalo, uchu zní správně obě (mému).


----------



## Encolpius

Školní pravidla českého pravopisu uvádí: "Shoda přísudku s podmětem;podmět několikanásobný vyjádřený souřadně; podmět před přísudkem"

*Včera se vrátil chlapec i děvčata*. nebo *Včera se vrátili chlapec i děvčata*. 

To je nejbližší pravidlo, které jsem našel. Má-li někdo více času, může najít přesné pravidlo zde. 

Obě možnosti jsou správné.


----------



## bibax

Encolpius said:


> Školní pravidla českého pravopisu uvád*ěj*í: ...


Pravidla jsou uvád*ěj*ící, nikoliv uvádící.


Encolpius said:


> Obě možnosti jsou správné.


Pravidlo ale není tak jednoduché.

Pro jistotu zdůrazním (pro Odriského), že se jedná o případ, kdy *podmět následuje za přísudkem*. To je v angličtině poměrně neobvyklé (přesto možné: _"tender is the night", "ha, ha, said the clown"_, ...). V češtině je to však zcela běžné vzhledem k funkci, kterou má slovosled.

Osobně dávám přednost *shodě přísudku s prvním členem následujícího několikanásobného podmětu*. Je to univerzálnější řešení, cizinec se (snad) nemůže zmýlit.

Příklad:

1) Na oběd *přišlo* jedno *děvče* a všichni chlapci. 
2) Na oběd *přišli* jedno *děvče* a všichni *chlapci*. 

Druhá věta zní nepřirozeně. Vyžaduje pauzu za slovesem, jako kdyby měl následovat seznam (za a, za b, za c):

Na oběd přišli: (pauza) jedno děvče, všichni chlapci, několik psů z okolí, ...

I Odriského příklad vyžaduje kratičkou pauzu (a také jinou intonaci). V textu bych asi napsal dvojtečku:

_Z průmyslových odvětví _*jsou významné: *_(pauza) metalurgie, strojírenství, stavba lodí, elektronika apod.

_Bez pauzy:

_Z průmyslových odvětví _*je významná *_metalurgie, strojírenství, stavba lodí, elektronika apod._


----------



## Odriski

bibax said:


> Pravidla jsou uvád*ěj*ící, nikoliv uvádící.
> 
> Pravidlo ale není tak jednoduché.
> 
> Pro jistotu zdůrazním (pro Odriského), že se jedná o případ, kdy *podmět následuje za přísudkem*. To je v angličtině poměrně neobvyklé (přesto možné: _"tender is the night", "ha, ha, said the clown"_, ...). V češtině je to však zcela běžné vzhledem k funkci, kterou má slovosled.
> 
> Osobně dávám přednost *shodě přísudku s prvním členem následujícího několikanásobného podmětu*. Je to univerzálnější řešení, cizinec se (snad) nemůže zmýlit.
> 
> Příklad:
> 
> 1) Na oběd *přišlo* jedno *děvče* a všichni chlapci.
> 2) Na oběd *přišli* jedno *děvče* a všichni *chlapci*.
> 
> Druhá věta zní nepřirozeně. Vyžaduje pauzu za slovesem, jako kdyby měl následovat seznam (za a, za b, za c):
> 
> Na oběd přišli: (pauza) jedno děvče, všichni chlapci, několik psů z okolí, ...
> 
> I Odriského příklad vyžaduje kratičkou pauzu (a také jinou intonaci). V textu bych asi napsal dvojtečku:
> 
> _Z průmyslových odvětví _*jsou významné: *_(pauza) metalurgie, strojírenství, stavba lodí, elektronika apod.
> 
> _Bez pauzy:
> 
> _Z průmyslových odvětví _*je významná *_metalurgie, strojírenství, stavba lodí, elektronika apod._



Děkuji Bibaxu, Váš vysvětlení mi moc pomůže!

Odriski


----------

